# Uplifting article about John(Updated May 1)



## Brenle

A heartfelt thank you to everyone who is taking the time to read this post. The story below is about a young man, John, now 19, who was first diagnosed with leukemia at age 12. 

His older sister, now 21, had bone cancer at age 5. When she was in middle school, she had her leg amputated. She's presently attending college and doing very well.

This family continues to suffer, but if you met them, you would never know it. 

John has overcome so much: internal bleeding, cancer of his eye, the list just goes on. And even with all his illnesses, he worked extremely hard in high school and was accepted to a 4 year private college. He has always kept his faith that Jesus will save him. 

Here is the latest update in his "Carepages." Thank you again for taking the time to read this.


"With only three weeks remaining to the end of the spring semester at PC, John has relapsed. The leukemia has returned in areas around his brain and along his spinal nerves within his lower back. Last Thursday he received the first of 12 radiation treatments to his back. He will continue to receive radiation once a day, until April 30th. Tomorrow, Wednesday, and Thursday he will receive chemotherapy to treat the areas in his head.

We are very upset with this, especially John. He wants so desperately to be healthy once and for all. He longs for the stamina and coordination that he once had as a soccer, basketball and baseball player. His oncologist is not optimistic about Johns prognosis. We continue to cling tightly to our faith and know that God is our Ultimate Physician under whose care we rely. We pray that Jesus will lay His healing hand on John and cure him of this awful debilitating disease.

Please, if you can, say a small prayer for John nightly between 7:00-8:00pm. Please help us to storm the heavens and work a miracle for him. We have seen the power of prayer so many times and know, without a doubt, that God has been carrying John through all of his suffering."


----------



## Icemann

I have and will pray God Bless


----------



## Brenle

Icemann said:


> I have and will pray God Bless


 
Thank you so very much.


----------



## jordanyosh

will be praying for sure!!!!!!


----------



## Brenle

jordanyosh said:


> will be praying for sure!!!!!!


 
Thank you, Jordan.


----------



## TrayRene

I will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Brenle

TrayRene said:


> I will keep him in my prayers.


 
Thanks so much, Tracy.


----------



## snowwhitesmom

my prayers will be sent, with hugs and hope


----------



## Brenle

snowwhitesmom said:


> my prayers will be sent, with hugs and hope


 
Your prayers are appreciated. 

If anyone has an interest in reading more about John, you can find it on this website: 
http://www.carepages.com/visit

His care page is JohnMontanaro2007. You will need to register to view his many pages explaining what he has had to overcome in his life.

Thank you,
Brenda


----------



## WendyO

Will definitely keep in prayer.  If you don't mind me sharing this, our church is having a 24/7 week long prayer event next week and people can write down requests/praises on cards and then throughout the whole week people come to pray for the requests on the cards (they aim to get at least 12 people per hour for the entire week - day and night).   If you don't mind, I'll put it on one of the cards so he'll be prayed for throughout the week.

Thanks so much for sharing.  Prayer is so important!


----------



## Kat&Dom

I will keep John and his family in my prayers.   God bless!


----------



## Brenle

WendyO said:


> Will definitely keep in prayer. If you don't mind me sharing this, our church is having a 24/7 week long prayer event next week and people can write down requests/praises on cards and then throughout the whole week people come to pray for the requests on the cards (they aim to get at least 12 people per hour for the entire week - day and night). If you don't mind, I'll put it on one of the cards so he'll be prayed for throughout the week.
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing. Prayer is so important!


 
Wendy, thank you for offering to do that. What a beautiful way for your church to help those in need. I am grateful knowing John will be prayed for throughout the week, and I know his family is, too.



Kat&Dom said:


> I will keep John and his family in my prayers. God bless!


 
Kat&Dom,
Thank you for your prayers.


----------



## Sunset Cliffs

Followed this link over from Jordan's TR.  Thank you for posting so that others (like myself) can be praying for a person that we would not know about otherwise.  

I have a family member that has been dealing with a very serious disease for many years, and he has a similar faith as John.  I know that we are grateful whenever others are praying for him, so I will definitely add John to my prayer list.


----------



## lovealldisney

Prayers going out to John. 
I work for radiation and oncology doctors. I read through many medical records everday. I know first hand what John is going to go with through for treatment. He has a tough fight ahead of him. 
Gods blessing to him and his family and gods blessing to you and your family.


----------



## Brenle

Sunset Cliffs said:


> Followed this link over from Jordan's TR. Thank you for posting so that others (like myself) can be praying for a person that we would not know about otherwise.
> 
> I have a family member that has been dealing with a very serious disease for many years, and he has a similar faith as John. I know that we are grateful whenever others are praying for him, so I will definitely add John to my prayer list.


 
Jordan is a sweetheart.  He offered to post this link and I am so grateful for that.   I am sorry to hear about your family member.  I have prayed for them as well.  Thank you for John's prayers.  



lovealldisney said:


> Prayers going out to John.
> I work for radiation and oncology doctors. I read through many medical records everday. I know first hand what John is going to go with through for treatment. He has a tough fight ahead of him.
> Gods blessing to him and his family and gods blessing to you and your family.


 
Thank you for your blessings.  Yes, John's road ahead of him will be difficult, but the road behind him has been just as hard.  Intense systemic chemotherapy; portal hypertension, internal bleeding to name a few.  God bless you and the doctors in your specialty of care, those who treat patients whose life is a daily struggle.


----------



## englishrose47

My Prayers are with John and his family !! Praise the Lord !!


----------



## luvmarypoppins

Prayers for John from a fellow cancer survivor. My favorite verse is Phillipians 4:13. I will pray that for him. Blessings to him always.


----------



## iwrbnd

I will pray, too!


----------



## Brenle

englishrose47 said:


> My Prayers are with John and his family !! Praise the Lord !!


 
Thank you, Rosie.  



luvmarypoppins said:


> Prayers for John from a fellow cancer survivor. My favorite verse is Phillipians 4:13. I will pray that for him. Blessings to him always.


 
Thank you for your prayers and may you stay healthy and cancer-free.



iwrbnd said:


> I will pray, too!


 
Thank you, too, for your prayers.


----------



## GreatBiscuit

Followed the link over from Jordan's TR.  I'll keep this family in my prayers.


----------



## luvleedeas

"If God brings you to it, He will bring you through it. Happy moments, praise God. Difficult moments, seek God. Quiet moments, worship God. Painful moments, trust God. Every moment, thank God."


----------



## eliz991

I will be praying for him and his family.  Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## lovealldisney

luvleedeas said:


> "If God brings you to it, He will bring you through it. Happy moments, praise God. Difficult moments, seek God. Quiet moments, worship God. Painful moments, trust God. Every moment, thank God."



Well said.


----------



## *Seanaci*

Many positive thoughts and prayers headed that way.


----------



## ktdaiwik

Sending many prayers for John and his family.
Hugs Kate


----------



## Brenle

GreatBiscuit said:


> Followed the link over from Jordan's TR. I'll keep this family in my prayers.


 
Thank you for taking the time to post on this thread and of course for your prayers. 




luvleedeas said:


> "If God brings you to it, He will bring you through it. Happy moments, praise God. Difficult moments, seek God. Quiet moments, worship God. Painful moments, trust God. Every moment, thank God."


 


lovealldisney said:


> Well said.


 
I agree. 



ktdaiwik said:


> Sending many prayers for John and his family.
> Hugs Kate


 
Thank you, Kate.


----------



## Brenle

*Seanaci* said:


> Many positive thoughts and prayers headed that way.


 
Thank you.  John and his family are counting on them.


----------



## Brenle

eliz991 said:


> I will be praying for him and his family. Thank you for sharing this with us.


 
Thank you for taking the time to pray for someone you've only heard about and have never met.


----------



## weswife

Keeping everyone in my prayers and thoughts!!!!!!!

Life is full of twists and turns!!!


----------



## Brenle

weswife said:


> Keeping everyone in my prayers and thoughts!!!!!!!
> 
> Life is full of twists and turns!!!


 
Your thoughts and prayers are greatly appreciated.


----------



## kmpprg

Reading about John's struggle really makes you appreciate the good things in your life.  It makes my little aches and pains a blessing compared to his constant trials.  I hope his faith and friends can carry him through the fight ahead. We will keep him in our prayers.


----------



## Millie12591

Of course we'll be praying for John. God love him! I can't imagine being through so much at such a young age.


----------



## Brenle

kmpprg said:


> Reading about John's struggle really makes you appreciate the good things in your life. It makes my little aches and pains a blessing compared to his constant trials. I hope his faith and friends can carry him through the fight ahead. We will keep him in our prayers.


 
Kathy,

I feel the same as you.   I often think about John and his daily struggles and it puts life into perspective for me.  The problems we think are so great, are so small to others battling life-threatening illnesses.  Thank you for praying for John.  



Millie12591 said:


> Of course we'll be praying for John. God love him! I can't imagine being through so much at such a young age.


 
Camille, 

It is an awful lot for one family to bear - two children battling different forms of cancer.  They are a remarkably strong family.   Thank you for your prayers.


----------



## Stone Frog

I will say a prayer for him and explain the story to my 6 year old son so he can include John and his family in his prayers. God Bless and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Deesknee

prayers will continue from here.  Hopefully, we will praise God together in joy _when  John is again in remission, then when he is cancer free._


----------



## Brenle

Stone Frog said:


> I will say a prayer for him and explain the story to my 6 year old son so he can include John and his family in his prayers. God Bless and thanks for sharing.


 
Just read your story about your son.  What an awful accident your family had to endure.  I'm glad to hear he's doing well.  I will keep him in my prayers, also.  



Deesknee said:


> prayers will continue from here. Hopefully, we will praise God together in joy _when  John is again in remission, then when he is cancer free._


_

Wonderful thoughts of praise.  Thank you.  (On a side note, we have triplets in our family, too.  They are in their mid 20's)_


----------



## hlrababy

I just saw this link on Jordan's TR...

Prayers are being said for this family!


----------



## Brenle

Thank you, Heather, for your prayers.


----------



## cm8

He will be in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## Brenle

cm8 said:


> He will be in our thoughts and prayers


 
You are very kind.  Thank you.


----------



## Brenle

To everyone who views this thread, again, thank you.  Please continue to pray for a miracle for John.  His family is counting on it.


----------



## Tinks1984

Such a brave soul. I shall be praying and hope things improve for John very soon


----------



## accarson

John and family in thoughts and prayers


----------



## AnnaS

Will add John and his family to my daily prayers. 

I still cannot bring myself to post a new thread here about my family (parents and my sister who lives at home) without crying.  All three have cancer - the hardest was my sister's diagnosis two weeks ago.  I can only describe it as a truck that hit us out of nowhere. I am just now trying to separate my everyday life from what we are dealing with or we will fall apart.  Will try to post soon.........


----------



## Brenle

Tinks1984 said:


> Such a brave soul. I shall be praying and hope things improve for John very soon


 
Rachel, he is brave and has battled cancer for years and has overcome it.  Saying he has a strong faith is an understatement, and that faith has carried him through his ordeal.    



accarson said:


> John and family in thoughts and prayers


 
Thank you for keeping him in your prayers.


----------



## Brenle

AnnaS said:


> Will add John and his family to my daily prayers.
> 
> I still cannot bring myself to post a new thread here about my family (parents and my sister who lives at home) without crying. All three have cancer - the hardest was my sister's diagnosis two weeks ago. I can only describe it as a truck that hit us out of nowhere. I am just now trying to separate my everyday life from what we are dealing with or we will fall apart. Will try to post soon.........


 
Anna,
I am so sorry for you and your family. How awful. I cannot imagine the pain you are feeling right now. When you are ready to post, please do. As I have found by writing this thread, many people have posted to say they are praying for John, but hundreds have viewed but not posted. But if only half do pray who have read this, John is being prayed for by 400-plus people.  Imagine? 

On behalf of John's family, thank you for taking the time to pray for him when three of your loved ones are so ill.

Brenda


----------



## Millie12591

AnnaS said:


> Will add John and his family to my daily prayers.
> 
> I still cannot bring myself to post a new thread here about my family (parents and my sister who lives at home) without crying.  All three have cancer - the hardest was my sister's diagnosis two weeks ago.  I can only describe it as a truck that hit us out of nowhere. I am just now trying to separate my everyday life from what we are dealing with or we will fall apart.  Will try to post soon.........



Oh honey....I'm sooo sorry.  Let us know their names so we can pray for them too. Bless your heart I'm so heart sick for you and your family, but know that this isn't so big that God can't over come it, keep your faith strong honey, if you need to vent PM me, if you want someone to pray with you I can do that too.


----------



## Brenle

Thank you to everyone who has prayed and to those who continue to pray for John.     Here is part of a recent update posted by his family regarding John's condition:

John is in the Intensive Care Unit in the hospital. While at home, he had two seizures on Saturday, May 1. He had additional seizure activity within the ambulance enroute to the hospital. He is stable now, although he has lost his lucidity. His doctors believe that the seizures were caused by the chemotherapy treatment that he has been receiving. They also expect that John's mental status will gradually recover. 

Please continue to lift him in prayer between 7:00 - 8:00 pm. John needs prayers more than ever now. Thank you.


----------



## luvmarypoppins

Continued prayers for John. I also ended up in intensive care last year post cancer surgery, so I know he is getting the best care. They really keep an eye on you.


----------



## Brenle

luvmarypoppins said:


> Continued prayers for John. I also ended up in intensive care last year post cancer surgery, so I know he is getting the best care. They really keep an eye on you.


 
Thank you for that insight and your prayers.  I hope you are doing well now.


----------



## Brenle

Here is the latest update about John:

"It is by the Grace of God and the profound love that John has for his Lord and Saviour, Jesus Christ, that John is home and is sleeping in his own bed tonight! He came home at 7:30 pm. Late yesterday afternoon, the doctors felt that John was stable enough to be moved from the Intensive Care Unit to the regular floor. Today, John made remarkable improvement and was discharged home. He is still not 100% lucid. This will take some time, as his brain became injured because of the chemotherapy that he had been receiving. His doctors believe that, in being at home around his familiar surroundings, he will be better able to recover.

John continues to have an arduous journey before him. He will still need to receive treatment to cure his leukemia. This will begin again in about ten days. Right now, though, we are basking in the Light of Jesus, overflowing with love and gratitude for God, Who continues to carry all of us; especially John, in His loving hands.

Please, as you read this, say a small prayer of gratitude to God for carrying John through his trials. Also, please continue to pray for John between 7:00-8:00 pm. I know that God hears all of our petitions. Thank you.

P.S.
Even though John is not yet thinking clearly, he had the presence of mind to make the sign of the cross on his forehead whenever we passed a church on our way home tonight! It is obvious that John loves God with all of his heart!"


----------



## luvmarypoppins

Brenle said:


> Here is the latest update about John:
> 
> "It is by the Grace of God and the profound love that John has for his Lord and Saviour, Jesus Christ, that John is home and is sleeping in his own bed tonight! He came home at 7:30 pm. Late yesterday afternoon, the doctors felt that John was stable enough to be moved from the Intensive Care Unit to the regular floor. Today, John made remarkable improvement and was discharged home. He is still not 100% lucid. This will take some time, as his brain became injured because of the chemotherapy that he had been receiving. His doctors believe that, in being at home around his familiar surroundings, he will be better able to recover.
> 
> John continues to have an arduous journey before him. He will still need to receive treatment to cure his leukemia. This will begin again in about ten days. Right now, though, we are basking in the Light of Jesus, overflowing with love and gratitude for God, Who continues to carry all of us; especially John, in His loving hands.
> 
> Please, as you read this, say a small prayer of gratitude to God for carrying John through his trials. Also, please continue to pray for John between 7:00-8:00 pm. I know that God hears all of our petitions. Thank you.
> 
> P.S.
> Even though John is not yet thinking clearly, he had the presence of mind to make the sign of the cross on his forehead whenever we passed a church on our way home tonight! It is obvious that John loves God with all of his heart!"



What wonderful news about John. I almost cried when I read that he made the cross sign. It reminded me that last year when they just took the ventilator tube out and I couldnt talk our pastor came in and I made my hands fold together like pray and then a thumbs up. 

I know God is watching out for John every day. Blessings to him always.


----------



## Millie12591

Thank you for the update. It's always good to hear new news about a person we're praying for. 

Praise God for all this good news!


----------



## Brenle

luvmarypoppins said:


> What wonderful news about John. I almost cried when I read that he made the cross sign. It reminded me that last year when they just took the ventilator tube out and I couldnt talk our pastor came in and I made my hands fold together like pray and then a thumbs up.
> 
> I know God is watching out for John every day. Blessings to him always.


 
I'm sorry for all your struggles and happy that you're doing better. 



Millie12591 said:


> Thank you for the update. It's always good to hear new news about a person we're praying for.
> 
> Praise God for all this good news!


 
I was very happy to share the news. He still has a long road ahead of him but his faith and prayers have carried him this far and hopefully they will in the future.


----------



## cm8

Praise God! He Is healing him in his own time. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Brenle

cm8 said:


> Praise God! He Is healing him in his own time. Thanks for the update!


 
As far as I know, he was home with his family on Mother's Day. 

Thanks for caring.


----------



## Brenle

Hello everyone,

Thank you for praying for John in the past.  Here is the latest update about his condition with another prayer request from his family.

John was doing quite well since the last posting. He was getting stronger and improving on his balance. In mid-May, though, he started to have significant joint swelling and vision changes. His eye exam revealed that, once again, leukemia had infiltrated his optic nerves. An MRI confirmed this diagnosis. John emergently received nine doses (one per day for nine days) of cranial radiation to save his vision. This was his fourth time for receiving radiation, three times to his brain and one time to his lower spine. At this time John also started a new protocol. He began receiving Rituxamab intrathecally to rid his spinal fluid and brain of leukemia. 

Through all of this, John has been receiving physical therapy three times per week. He has been working hard to recapture his health.

Tomorrow John is scheduled for another MRI, and our prayer is that his brain is free of all leukemia. John is scheduled to begin systemic therapy on Tuesday, June 22. This treatment will include five drugs that have been proven effective in crossing the blood/brain barrier.

Please continue to pray for John, especially if you can between 7:00-8:00pm. John needs prayers so much. He realizes so clearly how blessed he is to be loved and prayed for by his family, friends and even strangers. We are so grateful to God, for He continues to carry John in His loving hands.


----------



## diz8297

Just found this post.  Will join the prayer chain.  God bless.


----------



## englishrose47

Me too !!!


----------



## es45

Just found this thread too; joining in to pray for John and his family.


----------



## Brenle

diz8297 said:


> Just found this post. Will join the prayer chain. God bless.


 


englishrose47 said:


> Me too !!!


 


es45 said:


> Just found this thread too; joining in to pray for John and his family.


 
Thank you all for your commitment to pray for John.  When you think of all the pain and suffering he's endured, with no promise for a healthy ending, it just breaks your heart, doesn't it?  And yet when you see his parents, they never complain - they just thank you for praying and ask you to continue.


----------



## Brenle

Here is the most recent update regarding John's health & treatment. Many thanks, once again, to all who are taking the time to read this and will pray for John's health. 


John had a cranial MRI on Sunday, June 20th. The images showed some areas of improvement, specifically the optic nerve, which is great news. There were some increased enhancements, though, in the area of Johns brain that controls his balance and gross motor skills. This is why John is having trouble with his balance and gait. These areas are deep in his brain and very difficult to treat with chemotherapy. 

Johns oncologist thinks that the five-drug treatment that he started yesterday, Wednesday, June 23, may delay the progression of disease, but not cure it. We are once again revisiting additional cranial radiation. Radiation may not be an option, though, because receiving more may cause John to exceed the acceptable and safe amount of radiation. We will be exploring Mass General to see if there is a different type of radiation that John can safely receive.


With all that is happening, John remains focused and determined to reclaim his good health. He continues to fight through his physical pain and do his physical therapy exercises throughout the day. He has been going outside almost every day to walk. He tires easily and his ankles and knees swell, yet each day he is determined to walk a little further than he did the previous day. Also, he has been doing homework for his Logic class, in preparation to take the final exam in July. (John missed the final exam in this class because he had seizures in May.)


Please continue to carry John in your prayers, especially between 7:00-8:00pm. We know that prayer changes things; please help us to ask God for a miracle. Our petition is that the five drugs will penetrate Johns brain and eradicate all leukemia cells, allowing John to fully recover. We are so grateful to Jesus. He continues to carry John in His healing hands and He continues to place people in our lives whose love and support sustain us through this difficult journey.


----------



## luvmarypoppins

Continued prayers for John.


----------



## saradela

Praying for John........


----------



## es45

Thanks for the update; will continue to keep John and his family in my prayers.


----------



## Brenle

saradela said:


> Praying for John........


 

Thank you for reading this post and offering your prayers for John.


----------



## Brenle

luvmarypoppins said:


> Continued prayers for John.


 
Hoping your health is good and you are still cancer-free.  Thanks for caring.  



es45 said:


> Thanks for the update; will continue to keep John and his family in my prayers.


 
The more prayers, the better.  Thank you for your continued support of John & family.


----------



## Mskanga

This hits too close to home for me....my friend's daughter was diagnosed with leukemia just three weeks after losing her son to a genetic rare disease. My daughter was also diagnosed with bone cancer 1.5 years later so I know all too well the road.....devastating is an understatement. 

My prayers go out to John but also to his family , my heart is with them for sure.


----------



## Kathy C

Prayers for John and his family.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## snoopybabe

Praying for John and his family


----------



## Brenle

Mskanga said:


> This hits too close to home for me....my friend's daughter was diagnosed with leukemia just three weeks after losing her son to a genetic rare disease. My daughter was also diagnosed with bone cancer 1.5 years later so I know all too well the road.....devastating is an understatement.
> 
> My prayers go out to John but also to his family , my heart is with them for sure.


 
Thank you for your prayers.  
I'm sorry to hear your story.  Too many families in this country are dealing with this terrible illness and I'm often at a loss for words.  How is your daughter?


----------



## Brenle

snoopybabe said:


> Praying for John and his family


 

Thank you, snoopybabe!



Kathy C said:


> Prayers for John and his family. Please keep us posted.


 
Kathy, thank you as well.  I don't have an update about his condition, but I will share something with you all.

Some of John's closest friends got together and held a whiffle ball tournament with all donations going to John, for John.  They know he's unable to work and couldn't do what a typical college boy is doing during summer break but they wanted him to be free to do it, if he can, without worrying about the financial part of it.  The tournament was a huge success, having raised almost $3,000.  Imagine that?  

John is blessed with caring, supportive family and friends and community as well.  And he's also blessed with people on this board that offer prayers to someone they've never met.


----------



## Mskanga

Brenle said:


> Thank you for your prayers.
> I'm sorry to hear your story.  Too many families in this country are dealing with this terrible illness and I'm often at a loss for words.  How is your daughter?



My daughter is doing very well , she has been 28 months out of chemo and was able to keep her leg with a knee replacement , she just got her drivers license a couple months ago and she is living life like she should. Thank you for asking. 
I really feel for your friend and the family and I pray that the treatment works and cancer stays away from them this time permanently. Hugs to you as well and all the people that care enough to help them out.


----------



## Mackey Mouse

I am not sure if you did in fact explore Mass General Hospital.. my husband was treated there for 5 years when he was battling Pancreatic Cancer..   His radiologist was Dr. Hong and he was wonderful.. just saying in case you go there... he was also mine as I am battling Multiple Myeloma... I would not hesitate to recommend him.. he is caring, smart, and has a wonderful kind nurse..Lorraine.. just putting it out there for you..  I am sending you and John positive energy......please take care of each other..


----------



## perdidobay

Praying for John and his family.


----------



## DisneyFairytale

Hope his recovery continues to go well. All our prayers from Canada.


----------



## Brenle

From John's family:

This update is being written with an abundance of love for and gratitude towards Jesus Christ, Who continues to carry John in His loving and healing arms, and to all of you, who pray for John, petition for his restored health, and place my son at the Feet of our Lord and Savior.

John had an MRI on Friday, July 23. The result is nothing less than miraculous! A month ago John had an MRI that showed areas deep within his brain that had increased enhancement, indicating leukemia infiltration. These areas were quite deep, and the doctors were not optimistic about the medicines being able to reach them. By the Grace of God, these areas are now virtually undetectable! Also, John's vision was 20/60; it has now improved to 20/30. John's retina specialist noted that this response is remarkable, as he sees no evidence of leukemia in John's eyes. We are all overjoyed!

John will continue with this anti-angiogenisis and monoclonal antibody treatment, hoping and praying for continued good response. Additionally, he continues to work hard with his physical therapist, making huge strides in his balance and general conditioning. He is full of joyful anticipation in being a full-time student at college again.

Please continue to pray for John, especially between 7:00-8:00pm. Your prayers are powerful and have helped to work a miracle on John's behalf. With love and gratitude.


----------



## Brenle

Mackey Mouse said:


> I am not sure if you did in fact explore Mass General Hospital.. my husband was treated there for 5 years when he was battling Pancreatic Cancer.. His radiologist was Dr. Hong and he was wonderful.. just saying in case you go there... he was also mine as I am battling Multiple Myeloma... I would not hesitate to recommend him.. he is caring, smart, and has a wonderful kind nurse..Lorraine.. just putting it out there for you.. I am sending you and John positive energy......please take care of each other..


 
Thank you for sharing your story with me.  We don't live far from Mass General and know what a solid reputation it has.  I believe doctors there have been consulted regarding his treatment.  I am glad your husband had such wonderful care.

And how are you doing now with your multiple myeloma battle?  I will pray for you and your husband, and I thank you for praying for John.  If you read my previous post, you know of John's amazing recovery.



perdidobay said:


> Praying for John and his family.


 


DisneyFairytale said:


> Hope his recovery continues to go well. All our prayers from Canada.


 
Thank you both for taking the time to pray for someone you've never met.


----------



## mommasita

What fabulous news to read 

I will absolutely without a doubt pray daily for John. I hope that everything continues to improve.

Godbless you as well.


----------



## Brenle

First of all, thank you everyone who continues to read this thread and for those praying for John, thank you, thank you, thank you.

John was doing well, and unfortunately I did not post that update.  And with sadness I post the following quote from his family:


"All packed and ready to go home, John had another seizure just before leaving the hospital. He is back in the ICU. The result of the spinal tap that John had this morning is not good: there is a significant increase in leukemia cells. John's oncologist is not optimistic about being able to stop John's leukemia. She is also afraid that she may not be able to stop John's seizures.

Please, please continue to carry John in your prayers. Please pray for his strength and a pain-free journey to come out of this with his health restored."



This was posted 5 hours ago today, EST.  Please continue to pray for John.


----------



## mommasita

I am so sorry to read this. 

Thank you for your updates. I will absolutely keep John in continued prayers.


----------



## Brenle

mommasita said:


> I am so sorry to read this.
> 
> Thank you for your updates. I will absolutely keep John in continued prayers.


 

Thank you for continuing to pray.  He's overcome so much in the past.  I pray he's able to do it again.


----------



## AnnaS

I am so sorry to hear this update and thank you for the update.

Will continue to pray for him and his family. 

Sadly, I know this journey only too well


----------



## minniebeth

I will continue to keep John and his family in my thoughts and prayers. I am praying he has the strength to fight this once again!


----------



## luvmarypoppins

continued prayers for John


----------



## Brenle

AnnaS said:


> I am so sorry to hear this update and thank you for the update.
> 
> Will continue to pray for him and his family.
> 
> Sadly, I know this journey only too well


 

Anna, thank you for your continued prayers.
I hope your parents and sister are doing better.  I will pray for them.


----------



## Brenle

minniebeth said:


> I will continue to keep John and his family in my thoughts and prayers. I am praying he has the strength to fight this once again!


 


luvmarypoppins said:


> continued prayers for John


 
Thank you both for praying for someone you've never met.  People on this board are so caring.


----------



## es45

Just did a search to find this thread and an update. I'm sorry to read your post of 9/13. I will continue to pray for him and for his family.


----------



## Brenle

Here is the latest information about John, the young man who never loses faith and for 7 years has faced his illness with a heart open to God:


Praise God! John was discharged from the hospital today at 4:00pm. He is sitting comfortably, watching his beloved Yankees lose to the Red Sox. He hasn't stopped smiling, though, often saying how great it is to be home with his younger brother. He has a feeding tube to help supplement his daily intake of food, as he slowly but steadily increases his ability to swallow a soft diet.

The current plan is for John to receive another intrathecal treatment on Monday, September 27, and then to begin a three week course of cranial/spinal radiation on Tuesday, September 28.

Your prayers for John are powerful. Although he was hospitalized for 18 days, given all that John had to endure and recover from, we know without a doubt that God heard your petitions and granted miraculous healing for John. Please continue to carry John in your prayers, especially between 7:00-8:00pm. He continues to walk a long and arduous journey towards good health. We are so grateful to all of you who choose to walk with our son.


Thank you again for your continued prayers.


----------



## mommasita

Such a strong man John is.

It is so nice to read about him enjoying his Yankees. It is the small things that we cherish, the things that really make us 

God bless you and everyone. Continued prayers


----------



## Sunset Cliffs

Thank you for another update.  I am so happy to hear that he is home.  There is nothing better than being in your own surroundings when you are ill.  Will continue to pray for him!


----------



## AnnaS

I agree nothing beats being home in comfortable surroundings and with loved ones.  Thank you for the update and will continue to keep John and everyone in our prayers.

God Bless.


----------



## luvmarypoppins

My prayers are with John as always. He has alot of faith, strength and determination to fight hard!!

Also, was happy to see he is a Yankees fan. You might want to share this with him...when Brett Gardner hit the lst in the park home run in the new stadium, a girl he met during a hospital visit gave him a Project Sunshine bracelet for good luck. That girl Alyssa, is a family friend. She survived a bone marrow transplant at 2 for leukemia and now she just had a heart transplant last year. Its an inspiring story to share with John.

Wishing him all the best always.


----------



## es45

Brenle said:


> Here is the latest information about John, the young man who never loses faith and for 7 years has faced his illness with a heart open to God:
> 
> 
> Praise God! John was discharged from the hospital today at 4:00pm. He is sitting comfortably, watching his beloved Yankees lose to the Red Sox. He hasn't stopped smiling, though, often saying how great it is to be home with his younger brother. He has a feeding tube to help supplement his daily intake of food, as he slowly but steadily increases his ability to swallow a soft diet.
> 
> The current plan is for John to receive another intrathecal treatment on Monday, September 27, and then to begin a three week course of cranial/spinal radiation on Tuesday, September 28.
> 
> Your prayers for John are powerful. Although he was hospitalized for 18 days, given all that John had to endure and recover from, we know without a doubt that God heard your petitions and granted miraculous healing for John. Please continue to carry John in your prayers, especially between 7:00-8:00pm. He continues to walk a long and arduous journey towards good health. We are so grateful to all of you who choose to walk with our son.
> 
> 
> Thank you again for your continued prayers.



Thanks for the update; praying that John's treatments are going well.


----------



## luvmarypoppins

I am watching the Yankees game and thought of John and said a prayer for him.    If he wants to read the story of that girl who had leukemia and the heart transplant too its at guideposts.org. Brett Gardner wrote the article.


----------



## Brenle

Here is the latest update.  Unfortunately, it's not good.  



John received treatment in his spinal fluid on Monday, September 27. On Tuesday, September 28, he was admitted to the Fifth Floor in the hospital for suspicious seizure activity and continued evaluation. John had a prolonged seizure later that evening, causing him to be emergently intubated and transferred to the ICU. John was stable on Wednesday, September 29, and was extubated. On Thursday, September 30, John began to awaken from all of the sedation he had received. Through all of this, John was able to receive his first and second doses of cranial/spinal radiation. He had to miss his third radiation treatment because of respiratory concerns. He is scheduled to receive cranial radiation today at 11:45am.
Please continue to pray for John




To everyone who continues to pray, thank you, thank you.  It means more than you could ever know.


----------



## mommasita

What an ordeal John has had.  Prayers continue to go out, and thank you for the updates.


----------



## es45

luvmarypoppins said:


> I am watching the Yankees game and thought of John and said a prayer for him.    If he wants to read the story of that girl who had leukemia and the heart transplant too its at guideposts.org. Brett Gardner wrote the article.



I read the article this morning. It is a sweet and inspiring story.


----------



## es45

Brenle said:


> Here is the latest update.  Unfortunately, it's not good.
> 
> 
> 
> John received treatment in his spinal fluid on Monday, September 27. On Tuesday, September 28, he was admitted to the Fifth Floor in the hospital for suspicious seizure activity and continued evaluation. John had a prolonged seizure later that evening, causing him to be emergently intubated and transferred to the ICU. John was stable on Wednesday, September 29, and was extubated. On Thursday, September 30, John began to awaken from all of the sedation he had received. Through all of this, John was able to receive his first and second doses of cranial/spinal radiation. He had to miss his third radiation treatment because of respiratory concerns. He is scheduled to receive cranial radiation today at 11:45am.
> Please continue to pray for John
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To everyone who continues to pray, thank you, thank you.  It means more than you could ever know.



Thank you for the update; like everyone posting here, I was hoping for better news. I will continue to pray for John and his family.


----------



## luvmarypoppins

Continued prayers for John. I am praying Psalm 16:8 for him.


----------



## Brenle

mommasita said:


> What an ordeal John has had.  Prayers continue to go out, and thank you for the updates.


 


es45 said:


> Thank you for the update; like everyone posting here, I was hoping for better news. I will continue to pray for John and his family.


 


luvmarypoppins said:


> Continued prayers for John. I am praying Psalm 16:8 for him.


 
Unfortunately I have not been on the boards often, but when I get an update I try to post it right away. Here is a great update about John:



John is at home tonight and is enjoying being with his older sister and younger brother! He made a remarkable recovery within the past week: getting stronger, improving with his balance, becoming increasingly lucid, and eating soft foods. This evening over dinner John talked about getting into training again and that he intends to go outside tomorrow to walk around the block! His radiation treatments have gone very well since the last posting, (...the power of your prayers...!); he has received 8 of 16 treatments.  He is scheduled to go back to the hospital on Tuesday to continue with his radiation treatments. He will also have a spinal tap performed to check on the number of leukemia cells in his spinal fluid. Miraculously, the last tap showed only 2 cells!!! This is fantastic news that indicates that the radiation treatments are already working to get rid of the leukemia, something that was not anticipated by his oncologists.
Please continue to carry John in your prayers, especially between 7:00-8:00pm. He is sustained by your love and your prayers




Can you believe it? Only 2 cells. I pray he continues to heal, and thank you, thank you to everyone who has prayed for John.


----------



## mommasita

Wow, that is FANTASTIC 

Glad he is home and with his sister. I pray daily, and hope this ordeal could well be in his past


----------



## Mackey Mouse

That was good news to read this morning.. here's hoping continued success in his battle..


----------



## luvmarypoppins

What great news about John. I know he is a fighter and I will continue to pray for him


----------



## DipsyDoodles

What an amazing kid!!!! His family is very blessed.


----------



## es45

Thanks for sharing the wonderful news.  I will continue to pray.


----------



## roadtrippin2wdw

I pray for all those involved.  What an amazingly, strong man!


----------



## Brenle

To everyone who routinely checks on John's progress, here is another encouraging update:


Posted 14 hours ago
John finished his radiation treatments on Thursday, October 21. He has been doing well at home, battling the anticipated nausea and vomitting from having received so much radiation. He never complains though, (frequently saying, "I gotta do what I gotta do!), and has tried to eat to maintain his caloric minimum to keep up his strength. His physical therapy has been on-going, as he tries to re-capture his stamina and balance. We are now exploring some rehabilitation options for John, in an attempt to work on his cognitive abilities. He often talks about returning to his beloved college community, and longs for the time when this will happen. He has continued to have his spinal fluid checked weekly, and by the Grace of God, John has had no leukemia cells! He will have an cranial MRI on December 8 to check on the status of disease.
Please continue to pray for John, especially between 7:00-8:00pm. Thank you.



Thank you for your continued support.


----------



## mommasita

That is soo nice to read. Thank you for the update.


----------



## es45

Thanks for posting the encouraging news. Keeping him in my prayers.


----------



## luvmarypoppins

What a good update. John continues to be in my prayers. He really has a great attitude and so much strength and determination. 

Wishing him all the best. Sending him Isaiah 26:3


----------



## Brenle

The "new" news is . . . there is nothing new.  John still is holding his own so at this point that's the most his family can ask for.  
Wishing everyone a healthy, happy 2011!


----------



## quasar4legs

Thanks for the update and I am glad that there have been no new setbacks for John.

Hope things improve for him soon.

Hugs
Quasar


----------



## luvmarypoppins

I am glad that John is holding his own.

Continued prayers for him.


----------



## mommasita

Brenle said:


> The "new" news is . . . there is nothing new.  John still is holding his own so at this point that's the most his family can ask for.
> Wishing everyone a healthy, happy 2011!



Thanks again for keeping is all informed. He is definitely someone I think of and pray for often. No news is better than bad news.

Wishing you a healthy, happy 2011 right back.


----------



## Brenle

quasar4legs said:


> Thanks for the update and I am glad that there have been no new setbacks for John.
> 
> Hope things improve for him soon.
> 
> Hugs
> Quasar


 
No setbacks, but because of all the treatments his body has taken a beaten. He has a long road ahead of him. 



luvmarypoppins said:


> I am glad that John is holding his own.
> 
> Continued prayers for him.


 
Thank you for continuing to pray.



mommasita said:


> Thanks again for keeping is all informed. He is definitely someone I think of and pray for often. No news is better than bad news.
> 
> Wishing you a healthy, happy 2011 right back.


----------



## Brenle

Here is info about John updated by his mom.  Unfortunately, the news is not good.  I will keep everyone updated when I know more.  Thank you again for your continued support through prayers.



"Please pray for John. The leukemia has returned; it is in his blood. He was admitted today and has begun intense treatment, in order to get into remission again. Please carry him in your prayers."


----------



## quasar4legs

Oh, I am so sad to hear this news.

Shall continue to keep John and his family in my heart.



Quasar


----------



## mommasita

I am so so sorry to read this. Thank you for the update. Continued prayers


----------



## luvmarypoppins

So sorry that you had to share news that was not the best.

I will keep John and his family in my continuing prayers.


----------



## Brenle

quasar4legs said:


> Oh, I am so sad to hear this news.
> 
> Shall continue to keep John and his family in my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar


 


mommasita said:


> I am so so sorry to read this. Thank you for the update. Continued prayers


 


luvmarypoppins said:


> So sorry that you had to share news that was not the best.
> 
> I will keep John and his family in my continuing prayers.


 
Thank you for following this thread and continuing to pray for John.   His prognosis, once again, is not good.  His last battle was only 3 months again in November.  I don't know how he stays positive but he does.


----------



## Brenle

Here is the most recent update on John's condition. The news is not good. I don't know how he has the strength to wake up every day and fight the fight. It just breaks my heart. Please continue to pray.



As mentioned in the last posting, we were told that John's leukemia had returned in his bone marrow, spinal fluid and now testicles. With this relapse came the unwanted message of a very poor prognosis. Initially the treatment appeared not to be able to rid Johns body of the leukemia. By Thursday, though, the leukemia was lessened and John was feeling better than he had been. He has steroid-induced diabetes, so his glucose is checked throughout the day; he receives insulin injections to keep his blood glucose stable.
John will return to the hospital to check his blood and to begin radiation treatment to his testicles. John is scheduled to receive more intensive systemic treatment. He probably will be admitted towards the end of the week.
Through all of this John has remained happy and hopeful. He often shares that it is his choice to be angry or happy, and he is choosing the latter. During his hospitalization, he took advantage of every opportunity to tell a joke, repeat a line from an Adam Sandler movie, or share his rendition of a portion of the famous Jimmy Valvano ESPY Speech. He often says that he loves life and that he is so blessed!
John wants so desperately to be healthy. Please continue to carry him in your prayers. Thank you.*


*I removed personal information from this post to protect John's privacy


----------



## quasar4legs

Thanks for the update Brenle, I am so sorry to hear that the prognosis for John is so poor.
He sounds like a remarkable young man.

Hugs to you all


----------



## Brenle

quasar4legs said:


> Thanks for the update Brenle, I am so sorry to hear that the prognosis for John is so poor.
> He sounds like a remarkable young man.
> 
> Hugs to you all


 
Thank you.  And he is remarkable as is his family.  He's beaten the odds before only to have the cancer return again.  He's been fighting cancer since he was 12.


----------



## mommasita

Remarkable indeed. 

God bless him and his family. I can not begin to imagine everything he has endured thus far, and then more.

Praying for him so hard.


----------



## Brenle

Here is an update given yesterday:

John has been hospitalized since Tuesday, February 22. Prior to this and while he was at home, John had one suspicious low blood pressure reading and a strange-looking rash on his feet. Since his date of admission, John has had blood taken and it has resulted in positive cultures growing various bacteria. This has been especially concerning because John did not have white blood cells (the "soldiers") to fight infection. The lack of white blood cells is attributed to John having received intense systemic chemotherapy treatment.
Today, John has begun to grow white blood cells, which is great. With this, though, his blood continues to grow bacteria. His doctors believe that the source of the bacteria lies in John's mediport, which is in his chest. For this reason, John is scheduled to have the mediport surgically removed tomorrow. Given John's history for seizures, this surgery, although necessary, is extremely risky because of the need for anesthesia.
Please continue to carry John in your prayers. For the past couple of days, John has not wanted to eat, is always cold, and is a bit quiet. Please pray for John's continued strength to help him through this difficult time. He is trying so hard to recapture his health, often asking his doctors what he needs to do to get better. Please petition God to restore his good health Thank you.


When I get another update I will post it here.


----------



## mommasita

Once again, Thank You for the update. I find it heart wrenching to read, as I was (as well as yourself) hoping for a miracle for this poor angel,  who has gone through way too much.

I continue to hope and pray..


----------



## quasar4legs

Hi Brenle,

I think of John daily and wish that all our combined thoughts and prayers could work together to give him some release from his ongoing struggles and pain.

Thanks for the update.
Quasar


----------



## Brenle

mommasita said:


> Once again, Thank You for the update. I find it heart wrenching to read, as I was (as well as yourself) hoping for a miracle for this poor angel, who has gone through way too much.
> 
> I continue to hope and pray..


 


Thank you again Mommasita for your kind words.



quasar4legs said:


> Hi Brenle,
> 
> I think of John daily and wish that all our combined thoughts and prayers could work together to give him some release from his ongoing struggles and pain.
> 
> Thanks for the update.
> Quasar


 

John's family frequently asks for prayers at a specific time for the reasons you just give.  I am posting an update now.  Thank you again for your continued support.


----------



## Brenle

Here is the latest update on John:



"John handled the surgery and anesthesia very well. The surgery lasted about an hour and a half. In addition to removing his mediport, the doctors performed a bone marrow aspirate to check his marrow for leukemia. Also, the doctors placed a "pic line" in his arm to give access for the continued infusion of antibiotics. This line will stay in until John clears the bacteria in his body; at that time, John will have another mediport surgically placed in his chest. He is feeling well and is back in his hospital room, playing cards and doing a Sudoko puzzle.
Again, we are so grateful to all of you for continuing to walk with John in his journey. Mostly though, we are grateful to God for continuing to have His loving and healing hand on John. Thank you."




Can you imagine this young man playing cards in his hospital room?  His faith, hi will to live and finally be restored to health is so strong.


----------



## mommasita

Great Update! 

He certainly has an admirable character. I am happy to hear he is able to play cards, and that the surgery went WELL. NOO seizures.

THank you Brenie. PRaying as always.


----------



## luvmarypoppins

Continued prayers for John. I am glad his surgery went well. 

I smiled when I read the part about him playing cards. I did that after one of my surgeries too and they were disney cards!

Wishing John all the best.


----------



## quasar4legs

I am relieved that John is safely out of surgery.

Thanks again for keeping us informed.

Quasar


----------



## Brenle

mommasita said:


> Great Update!
> 
> He certainly has an admirable character. I am happy to hear he is able to play cards, and that the surgery went WELL. NOO seizures.
> 
> THank you Brenie. PRaying as always.


 
I know, wasn't that a great update?  It feels like I'm always posting the doom and gloom.  But honestly, his family writes more when John is at his lowest and they reach our for support through prayer, which is totally understandable.  And his health as of late has had more lows than highs.



luvmarypoppins said:


> Continued prayers for John. I am glad his surgery went well.
> 
> I smiled when I read the part about him playing cards. I did that after one of my surgeries too and they were disney cards!
> 
> Wishing John all the best.


 
Thank you for continuing to pray.  And John's cards probably had the Yankees emblem on them!!!



quasar4legs said:


> I am relieved that John is safely out of surgery.
> 
> Thanks again for keeping us informed.
> 
> Quasar


 
Thank YOU for your continued support and concern!


----------



## es45

I haven't posted on this thread in a while but I have continued to pray for John. He is an amazingly strong young man.


----------



## Brenle

es45 said:


> I haven't posted on this thread in a while but I have continued to pray for John. He is an amazingly strong young man.


 
Hi Elizabeth,

John is a strong young man, and he gets his strength from people who pray, like you.    Thank you for remembering him and continuing to pray for a total stranger.  

Brenda


----------



## Brenle

It is with great sadness sharing the news that John passed away yestereday morning at the age of 19.   I will post more info later.  
Please pray for his family.


----------



## quasar4legs

Oh Brenle, I am so sorry to hear this very tragic news.

I am thinking of John, his family and friends. 

Quasar


----------



## luvmarypoppins

I am so, so very sorry to hear this news. 

Praying that the family will know Gods peace and comfort in the days ahead.

My deepest sympathy for Johns family


----------



## AnnaS

Brenle said:


> It is with great sadness sharing the news that John passed away yestereday morning at the age of 19.   I will post more info later.
> Please pray for his family.



I am so sorry to hear this.  Prayers go out to his loved ones and that he is now resting.  He fought hard.


----------



## DisneyFairytale

Really sorry to hear he is now gone. It must be so hard for the family. All our love and prayers to yourself and the family.


----------



## Brenle

quasar4legs said:


> Oh Brenle, I am so sorry to hear this very tragic news.
> 
> I am thinking of John, his family and friends.
> 
> Quasar


 


luvmarypoppins said:


> I am so, so very sorry to hear this news.
> 
> Praying that the family will know Gods peace and comfort in the days ahead.
> 
> My deepest sympathy for Johns family


 


AnnaS said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. Prayers go out to his loved ones and that he is now resting. He fought hard.


 


DisneyFairytale said:


> Really sorry to hear he is now gone. It must be so hard for the family. All our love and prayers to yourself and the family.


 
Thank you all for supporting John's family.


----------



## Brenle

I'm sure there will be many stories told about John here in the community in which I live, and I'll pass them on so you will hear just how extraordinary he truly was. Can you imagine being diagnosed at age 12 with leukemia and thereafter battling various forms of cancer for the next 7 years of your life? That's what John faced, and he did it with grace, a positive attitude and with total faith in God. He inspired others to fight hard and stay true to their faith. And for me personally, he put life into perspective. I thank God for every day of my life. The small stuff is just that, small stuff. He struggled for years to just be healthy again, but God had other plans. 

Below is part of his obituary. I have taken out some personal information.


John *******, 19, returned to The Loving Arms of Our Father on Tuesday, April 26, 2011. He was at home, surrounded by his loving family. He is the son of John and Deborah *******, the younger brother of Lenore and older brother of Jason

John was an avid sports enthusiast. In addition to being a state-certified soccer referee, John played soccer, basketball, and baseball. One of his favorite moments was the time when he successfully completed the hidden ball trick as the first baseman during a playoff game for his town baseball team. He also completed this feat during a regular season game during the same season. Another accomplishment that John was especially proud of was being part of the ********Junior Varsity Soccer Team. He tried-out for this high school team, which included grueling two-a-days: practicing twice a day, once in the morning and once in the afternoon. He did this while he was in active treatment against leukemia. He played in the final game of the season and was only inches from scoring a goal. Additionally, John enjoyed filming the *******Hockey Team for Coach Keith ******.
John was a graduate of *********High School, Class of 2009, where he consistently earned academic honors. His class rank was 40 out of 397 students. He was exceedingly proud of his Senior Project, which included fundraising for our local animal hospital. Through his fundraising efforts, John was able to help save 12 pets. This hospital awarded John with its Veterinary Oncology Humanitarian Award for 2009.
John was a student at ********* College. He was majoring in Secondary Education and Math, hoping to one day become a high school math teacher. He was a member of the Music Ministry Choir. Also, he captained a team for last years Relay for Life, calling the team, Power of Prayer.
He was a loyal fan of the New York Yankees, the Pittsburgh Steelers, the Pittsburgh Penguins, and the New York Knicks. Often taking a lot of chiding for his choice in teams, John used sports as a way to make connections with people. He especially enjoyed playfully bantering with his many friends who were Red Sox fans!


----------



## DisneyFairytale

And this right is why I come here. So many inspiring people on here who are either gone back to Heavenly Father or are fighting some truly difficult challenges. Brings hope and faith back into my life. Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## Brenle

DisneyFairytale said:


> And this right is why I come here. So many inspiring people on here who are either gone back to Heavenly Father or are fighting some truly difficult challenges. Brings hope and faith back into my life. Thank you for sharing this with us.


 
John's wake was held tonight.  The chaplain at the college he attended wrote an article which was passed out to all those in attendance.  It speaks of John's faith, and I will post it here to share with you.


----------



## quasar4legs

Brenle said:


> John's wake was held tonight.  The chaplain at the college he attended wrote an article which was passed out to all those in attendance.  It speaks of John's faith, and I will post it here to share with you.



Thanks Brenle


----------



## Brenle

Below is the article written about John. It's a true testament to John's character, John's lilfe.

"A friend of mine is in the hospital and has been struggling with cancer for a long time now. He's being operated on in the morning, so a couple of us went to see him tonight to have a quick visit and to anoint him before his procedure.

"Now, this friend is one of the most remarkable people I've ever known, and his cheerful attitude and fighting spirit are absolutely contagious. He's the kind of guy who goes from room to room in the cancer untit to encourage other patients. No matter how bad he's feeling, he always finds the energy to make fun of my devotion to the Red Sox. And in spite of all of the ups and downs of his illness-the progress and the setbacks-he has tremendous faith in God's love for him and knows that the Lord will never leave him alone.

"But tonight, he was exceedingly tired and, uncharacteristically, didn't have a whole lot to say. All of the treatments seemed to have gotten the better of him for the day. We prayed together and said goodbye. And as we're walking out of the door, he began to sing. Out of nowhere, he broke into the first verse of the Beatles' Let it Be. You know the words: When I find myself in times of trouble, Mother Mary comes to me, speaking words of wisdom, Let it Be. And in my hour of darkness she is standing right in front of me, speaking words of wisdom, Let it Be. . . . There will be an answer. Let it be.

"I believe with all my heart that God is using this young man's life-including his sufferings-to show his love to the world. It's his vocation to teach those who are lucky enough to know and love him what it means to trust in God. And the lesson was never as clear as it was tonight. In the face of pain and uncertainty, after enduring so much for so long, with almost no energy to spare, he continued to teach. He continued to profess his faith.

"No matter what the particular burdens in our lives, or the lives of those we love, our Lord invites us to trust in his providence. Our heavenly Father loves us beyond all imagining, and so we need not fear the hours of darkness that occasionally befall each one of us. We can cast all our anxieties on him who loves us so much. Hope in God and know that there will be an answer. Let it Be." Written by Father J. Cuddy, O.P.


----------



## mommasita

I am only reading about his passing now. I am so very deeply sorry.

reading that about John brought tears to my eyes. Godbless him, and his remaining family and friends.


----------



## luvmarypoppins

Brenie, thank you for sharing that beautiful writing. It really showed Johns faith, strength, courage and compassion for others.

Again, continued prayers for the family during this time.


----------



## minniebeth

I am so sorry to hear of John's passing as well~ I have followed this thread for a long time and have kept him and his family in my prayers. He was truly an amazing young man who fought so hard with courage and dignity and I pray he rest in peace and that his family can find some peace as well.

I will pray for them, how truly sad I feel for them.


----------



## Brenle

mommasita said:


> I am only reading about his passing now. I am so very deeply sorry.
> 
> 
> reading that about John brought tears to my eyes. Godbless him, and his remaining family and friends.


 
Thank you.  



luvmarypoppins said:


> Brenie, thank you for sharing that beautiful writing. It really showed Johns faith, strength, courage and compassion for others.
> 
> Again, continued prayers for the family during this time.


 
He was a remarkable young man.  



minniebeth said:


> I am so sorry to hear of John's passing as well~ I have followed this thread for a long time and have kept him and his family in my prayers. He was truly an amazing young man who fought so hard with courage and dignity and I pray he rest in peace and that his family can find some peace as well.
> 
> I will pray for them, how truly sad I feel for them.


 
Thank you for following this thread and keeping him in your prayers.  I'm sure they carried him and his family throughout his illness.  John always pulled through when the news was grim and his family was left with little hope.  Every day was a blessing.  

John's mom wrote a letter to be given to each person attending his wake.  It was over 4 pages long.  It is heart-breaking yet hopeful. I think I'm going to publish most of it so you can all read what a truly amazing family he has/strong faith, and yet the human side of John's life.


----------



## es45

Brenle,

I am so sorry to read of John's passing. Thank you for sharing his story. His life is an example of how we all should live, with faith and hope in tomorrow.


----------



## Brenle

es45 said:


> Brenle,
> 
> I am so sorry to read of John's passing. Thank you for sharing his story. His life is an example of how we all should live, with faith and hope in tomorrow.


 
Thank you, Elizabeth.  His family is an example of that as well.  It's hard to believe his struggle is over and he didn't beat  cancer.


----------



## xanphylus

Brenle said:


> It's hard to believe his struggle is over and he didn't beat  cancer.



He may not have beat cancer in this life, but he did beat it in the next. He has left all the pain and struggle behind and is in a wonderful place filled with God and love. I just found this thread tonight, and he seems like he was a great guy- and I am sure he is still a great guy, just in a different place.


----------



## brat

Brenle

Sending hugs and prayers for all who knew and loved John.Thank you for shairing his story.We will hold his family in our prayers.I am sure John is helping others now with their battles with cancer(the bravery and faith he showed, helping others who met him in person or through his story-Along with the knowlelge gain by the Drs who treated him)for all fighting the battle or as support solders in the battle to save loved ones, as well as those vetrans of this battle.


----------

